# Best place to buy a complete plow package?



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Was wondering the best place to buy a complete plow package for a ATV? Found a Polaris 700 might be buying, but i want to find a county style plow package for it. Wondering if there is a place to buy a complete package, with plow mounting hardware and all the stuff to install it, and how hard is it to install????

Bill


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Bill you are going to get different responses here. I bought a complete WARN setup from sportztrailers.com. I got a 54" blade, push tubes, and mounting kit for $375 shipped. It was the best price I could find. I have yet to put on my mounting kit, but it looks pretty simple and staight foward. Gonna try to get it installed next Monday.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info Dan i am expecting quite a few different responses!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would try ebay


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

E-bay looks fairly good ........$395+ shipping! Thanks guys!


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Rockymountainatv.com, they have a lot of stuff for atv and dirt bikes.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

banksl&s;598959 said:


> Try Rockymountainatv.com, they have a lot of stuff for atv and dirt bikes.


i bought some stuff from rockymountain and they are a good place to deal with. they have some good deals also!


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

*State Plow*

Go check out these guys...www.weekend-warrior.com
They have everything you need! Plus the plow has teflon powder coat paint -snow does not stick at all!


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

See what your local dealers can do, 9 times out of 10 you will have better service and if you have problems they might be better to deal with on getting things fixed.


----------

